# Frosty Paws by Purina



## wbetheajr (Mar 12, 2012)

Has anyone had any problems with this ice cream treat for dogs? My wife brought home some last night and give it to our Riley, he also eat a couple of french fries he stole when we were eating, but he has had some fries on a couple of occasions early last week and nothing happened. Well this morning around 4 am we woke up with him crying in his kennel, which is not common. I got up to get dressed and he got quiet and before I got out to the living room he had calmed down. I could see him lying down in the dark so I dismissed it off and blamed it on the cat because he was lying right at the door of the kennel (the cat likes to tease Riley in the kennel cause Riley can't get to him ) Well when my wife got up at 6 am she went to let Riley out as usual and he had vomited and pooped in his kennel (watery stool ), he has never pooped in his kennel. He has not vomited anymore since 7 am this morning but he has acted a little under the weather all day with *diarhea.

*


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I tried them once when my boy was about 1 or 2 yrs. of age. Got the same results as you did. Just look at the ingredients on the box and you'll understand why.
I resorted to making my boy his own treats for the summer. 
Plain yogurt, some EVO, some raw veggies or fruits and some of his kibble blasted in the blender.
I use those paper dixie cups and freeze them.
The Frosty Paws use those thin plastic containers and I was worried that he would eat that.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I've given it to Max once in a while with no problem. But I make him my own now, yogurt, banana baby food (or a real banana), a spoonful of peanut butter, blended together and frozen in the cups that the baby food comes. I use baby food to make him cookies, so I just save the cups for his ice cream.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

I used to give them to Mazlon with no problem at all. Even gave the cats the cat version.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I also admit to sneaking the goldens a frosty paws now and then with no bad effects. Any weird thing though can do it with their stomachs. Give him a Pepcid AD.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I usually make this kind of thing myself, but I have given Ry a Frosty Paws every now and then and it has always been fine.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Maddie absolutely loves Frosty Paws, but she really doesn't need the extra calories. We've only given them to her a couple of times.I think I'll try making my own...yogurt & bananas and what else?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> Maddie absolutely loves Frosty Paws, but she really doesn't need the extra calories. We've only given them to her a couple of times.I think I'll try making my own...yogurt & bananas and what else?


I throw in a jar of banana baby food, a spoonful or two of peanut butter and sometimes a touch of honey. One of my friends says she uses the chunky peanut butter and doesn't stir it in real well, her dogs like the lumps.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

What is Frosty Paws? A type of ice cream for dogs?


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Maya has had frosty paws with no problems, but I actually remove them from the plastic cups, and put them in a bowl. I found a recipe on the forum awhile ago to make my own, as they are pretty expensive. It is three cups non fat plain yogurt, 1 cup of reduced fat peanut butter, and three tablespoons of honey. I can fill about 10 of the 5 oz plastic dixie cups (about 2/3rds full). Again, I remove it from the cup and place in a bowl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Frosty Paws*

I've always given it to my dogs with no problems at all, but it is possible it didn't agree with your dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aislinn said:


> What is Frosty Paws? A type of ice cream for dogs?


 
Yes, it's a type of Ice cream treat for dogs, here's the link to the website.

Purina.Com | Dog | Feeding | FROSTY PAWS® Frozen Treats for Dogs

I've never bought them, I make my own treats for my guys.

Here's the recipe I use:

16 oz. of Plain low fat or no fat yogurt
2-3 bananas-(you can use any type of fresh fruit, strawberries, blue berries, etc.)
2-3 Tbs. of all natural Peanut butter-*No salt*
2-3 Tbs. of Honey

Mix in blender, pour into cupcake pan-you can use the cups, if so remove before giving to your dog. You can also pour the mixture into Ice Cube trays for smaller treats. 

Place in freezer, serve frozen.


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

I also make my own, plain yogurt, bannana, little peanut butter....put in ice cube trays..freeze....then pop them in her kong for treats. She loves them!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

lovelydog said:


> * The Frosty Paws use those thin plastic containers and I was worried that he would eat that.*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What I've done for Lacey is to set the Frosty Paws in a dish of warm water. The warm water will loosen the "ice cream" from the side of the plastic container. Then you can spoon out the "ice cream" into your dog's food dish. Then you don't have to worry about the plastic.

Also, to the OP (Original Poster), the diarreah could have been caused by the French Fries (the puppy probably can't digest the oil, etc.)

Hope your pup's feeling better!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

mayapaya said:


> Maya has had frosty paws with no problems, but I actually remove them from the plastic cups, and put them in a bowl. I found a recipe on the forum awhile ago to make my own, as they are pretty expensive. * It is three cups non fat plain yogurt, 1 cup of reduced fat peanut butter, and three tablespoons of honey.* I can fill about 10 of the 5 oz plastic dixie cups (about 2/3rds full). Again, I remove it from the cup and place in a bowl.


I make this recipe as well. I use the dixie cups too. I usually hold the cup for Hank so he can lick it rather than put it in a bowl where he scarfs it down in one bite :doh:.

I have given him Frosty Paws with no problems.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Willow52 said:


> I make this recipe as well. I use the dixie cups too. I usually hold the cup for Hank so he can lick it rather than put it in a bowl where he scarfs it down in one bite :doh:.
> 
> I have given him Frosty Paws with no problems.


That's what I do, hold the cup, because Max would do the same, gobble it down in one bite


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have given it to mine but splint it between all of them. I have also it in the blender with fat free milk or ice, too. They love it no GI problems.


----------



## Godschild (May 22, 2021)

wbetheajr said:


> Has anyone had any problems with this ice cream treat for dogs? My wife brought home some last night and give it to our Riley, he also eat a couple of french fries he stole when we were eating, but he has had some fries on a couple of occasions early last week and nothing happened. Well this morning around 4 am we woke up with him crying in his kennel, which is not common. I got up to get dressed and he got quiet and before I got out to the living room he had calmed down. I could see him lying down in the dark so I dismissed it off and blamed it on the cat because he was lying right at the door of the kennel (the cat likes to tease Riley in the kennel cause Riley can't get to him ) Well when my wife got up at 6 am she went to let Riley out as usual and he had vomited and pooped in his kennel (watery stool ), he has never pooped in his kennel. He has not vomited anymore since 7 am this morning but he has acted a little under the weather all day with *diarhea.*


Yup! My dog's 1st birthday was May 12th so I bought him some frosty paws. Gave him 1 for his bday and the next morning my house whole house was covered in dog diarrhea. He never poops in the house. He's on a very good schedule for potty and eating.
It was awful! No one wants to be woken up by their husband, (who's on his way to work) a half hour before having to be up to get the kids off to school, and hear, "I need you to get up. I need your help". It was a MASSIVE amount of poop all over. I've never seen anything like it.


----------

